

FTTP is a game changer, but what's the new game? - pbhjpbhj

The move from dialup rates of 28.8kbs to ADSL (broadband) rates of 2Mbps changed the internet experience markedly from being largely static to allowing streaming video. From mainly textual to a rich multimedia experience.<p>The new "fibre to the premises" (FTTP) moves up to a potential 400Mbps meaning that a 6GB video disc can be transferred in 2 minutes. Current rates on the first installs are 60Mbps+ - http://www.trustedreviews.com/networking/news/2010/07/22/First-Fibre-to-the-Premises-Customer-Connected---Hits--92-7Mbps/p1.<p>So?<p>What sort of tech is this advance in speeds going to bring along? Will we all be using 3D interfaces, will having hard disks at home become a thing of the past, will all application code be delivered over the 'net on the fly? Dare I say ... is computing moving into the cloud?
======
mooism2
It makes high quality video on demand over the internet much more feasible.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Indeed, I've expanded the above comment into a blog post,
<http://alicious.com/2010/400mbps-internet-via-fttp/>.

People are touting a 1Gbps transfer rate in the TrustedReviews post. Blu-ray
is 40Mbps for 1080p video. This is more than just high quality video: we
probably haven't really invented domestic ways to waste this sort of bandwidth
yet, but I'm wondering what they're going to be ... any other takers?

